

Tips on my fitness website - gravityex

anchorfitnesstraining.com
======
zachlatta
Your usage of stock images is a big turnoff. Especially with their white
background. I'm not quite sure what you're trying to sell and the website
feels incomplete to the point of being "scammy." Your homepage conveys nothing
about your business and the user is left in the dark. The site also took way
too long to load.

Make sure you engage the user. When I go to your website, I want to know what
Anchor Fitness Training is. I want to know why you're different from any other
bootcamp. I want to know why I should care about you.

